# studying at Mexican universities



## jadajoja (Jun 10, 2014)

My apologies if this has been addressed, but I did a search and didn't find it. Anyway, I've been living in GDL for a while and I am looking to get myself into a university. I did my high school in the US and I know I have to get my transcripts notarized, apostilled, and translated so that the the SEP (Secretaría de Educación Pública) can determine whether or not they are valid in the country. 

Has anyone here had any experience with this? What is the process like? How do they determine whether or not one's studies can be validated in the country? If I am denied, is there an exam I could take or do I have to enroll in a high school program?

Thanks in advance for any info and/or advice.


----------



## BirthAbroad (May 18, 2014)

Do you Have IB credits?


----------



## jadajoja (Jun 10, 2014)

No, I don't.


----------

